
Burger King Plans to Roll Out Impossible Whopper Across the US - gnicholas
https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/29/business/burger-king-impossible-rollout/index.html
======
Corrado
I'm pretty excited about this to be honest. Having this available in such a
mass-market, convenient location is a big change for me. Previously, the only
place for me to get an Impossible Burger would be to travel to a fancy upscale
burger joint in a neighboring city or visit my local White Castle. Having them
at the local BK is going to be neat. I'm not a vegetarian, but my Son is and
he keeps telling me that it's the way to go. We'll see...

------
draw_down
These impossible burgers are quite good, I've had them a few times now, but
I'm a bit tired of the ceremony associated with them. They are pretty good
veggie burgers, and that's a nice option to have. That's all.

~~~
gnicholas
It would be annoying if there were articles written every time a new
restaurant started carrying them. The Burger King announcement is a pretty big
deal though. It might double the number of restaurants in the US that have the
Impossible Burger, and it's surely one of the cheapest places (most are $10+).

I'm not the hugest fan, but I will probably swing by a Burger King to try one
after they come out. Haven't had a Whopper in years!

~~~
draw_down
> It would be annoying if there were articles written every time a new
> restaurant started carrying them.

Yes, I kinda feel like that is the case. I don't mean just announcements
though, the burgers themselves have "version numbers". And it used to be you
only could get them in the flagship stores, which is where I first had one. I
think it cost sixteen dollars. I'm referring to all of this.

With Burger King, there already was a big to-do about how they have these, but
I guess that wasn't the _real_ marketing push, this is. A burger joint having
improved veggie burgers is the sort of thing I find it reasonable to hear
about... once.

~~~
gnicholas
You're right that the BK partnership has already been covered. This happened
when they launched their pilot in St. Louis, and this is the follow-up
announcement that they're going nation-wide. I can see how this comes across
as a bit much, although this second announcement is more relevant to people
(like me) who live somewhere else in the US.

Personally I don't mind the version numbers. It's not something we're used to
in food, but presumably other companies like Soylent do it. (Coke and Pepsi
also do it with their various iterations of regular and diet soda.)

BTW, I have no idea why your comments are showing up as dead right after
posting. Presumably no one is flagging them that fast, so maybe it's based on
prior comments or something? I've been "vouching" them so they show up for
everyone.

